# Coming May 31, 2012:  110th Anniversary of End of Boer War



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2012)

Spotted this tidbit in a Gov't of Canada response to some House of Commons Committee recommendations (highlights mine):





> .... Commemorating Canada’s military history is of great importance to the Government of Canada and to all Canadians. We do this by honouring the achievements and sacrifices of all who have served from early pre-Confederation conflicts like the Fenian Raids and the War of 1812, to the post-Confederation wars and conflicts from the South African War 1899-1902, to the war in Afghanistan. The Government of Canada is fully committed to ensuring that Canadians remember and demonstrate their recognition of all those who served in Canada’s efforts during war, military conflict and peace.
> 
> The South African War, often referred to as the Boer War, broke out on October 11, 1899. This war marked the first occasion in which large contingents of Canadian troops served abroad. More than 7,000 Canadians volunteered in the South African War, with more than 250 giving their lives. The sacrifices of the Canadians who died in the South African War are commemorated in the South African War Book of Remembrance, which is housed within the hallowed walls of the Memorial Chamber in the Peace Tower in Ottawa. The Government also maintains the Boer War Memorial, located in Confederation Park, in Ottawa. This monument is dedicated to Canadian volunteers who died in the South African War.
> 
> *The Government of Canada will mark the 110th Anniversary of the South African War with a commemorative ceremony at the National War Memorial on May 31, 2012, the anniversary of the signing of the Peace of Vereeniging in 1902. In addition, Veterans Affairs Canada will update its Web feature on the South African War and create a new historical sheet devoted to the war. There will also be an article commemorating the South African War in the 2012 Veterans’ Week edition of the Canada Remembers Times, a newspaper targeted at students across Canada, with a distribution of over 800,000. *These various initiatives will ensure that Canadians can reconnect with their history and commemorate a significant moment of our past, as well as the sacrifices of so many ....


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2012)

F**k.....another pin we're going to have to wear.


----------



## Danjanou (1 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> F**k.....another pin we're going to have to wear.



Yup Pretty soon you're going to look like this.






 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2012)

Oh boy! Does this mean another pin for the DEUs?  >


----------



## wildman0101 (9 May 2012)

My granda served in the Boer,,, Seaforth Highlander. I will put the pin on his grave-site.
Also the WW1 and WW2. Seaforth Canada ,,, WW1. Queen's Qwn Cameron Highlander's.
WW2. And if you are to lazy to wear that pin ,,, even though they won those medal's ....
Throw them in the garbage along with your respect for those who served long before you
started p@@ping your diaper's and Arf Your wee bonnie kilt. Just my thought's. Scoty B OUT


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> And if you are to lazy to wear that pin



There is no pin.

Sarcasm isn't your thing i take it.


----------



## Haggis (9 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There is no pin.



There should be.  And a cloth backing for it as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2012)

Veterans Affairs Minister preparing to cover this one....





> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, will participate in a commemorative ceremony to mark the 110th anniversary of the end of the South African War.
> 
> Where: National War Memorial, Confederation Square, Ottawa, ON
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (30 May 2012)

I believe LGen Beare will also be making a few remarks as I was contacted by the person preparing them several days ago re the source of a quotation. No info if he will be at the same event.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I believe LGen Beare will also be making a few remarks as I was contacted by the person preparing them several days ago re the source of a quotation. No info if he will be at the same event.


Makes sense - I would hope there will be some military representation, too (although I've seen more presence from VAC Minister than DefMin at such memorial events outside Remembrance Day).


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 May 2012)

THE ABSENT-MINDED BEGGAR
by Rudyard Kipling 

When you've shouted " Rule Britannia," when you've sung " God save the Queen,"
When you've finished killing Kruger with your mouth,
Will you kindly drop a shilling in my little tambourine
For a gentleman in khaki ordered South?
He's an absent-minded beggar, and his weaknesses are great -
But we and Paul must take him as we find him -
He is out on active service, wiping something off a slate
And he's left a lot of little things behind him!
Duke's son - cook's son - son of a hundred kings
(Fifty thousand horse and foot going to Table Bay!)
Each of 'em doing his country's work
(and who's to look after their things?)
Pass the hat for your credit's sake, and pay - pay - pay !

There are girls he married secret, asking no permission to,
For he knew he wouldn't get it if he did.
There is gas and coals and vittles, and the house-rent falling due,
And its more than rather likely there's a kid.
There are girls he's walked with casual. They'll be sorry now he's gone,
For an absent-minded beggar they will find him,
But it ain't the time for sermons with the winter coming on
We must help the girl that Tommy's left behind him!
Cook's son - Duke's son - son of a belted Earl
Son of a Lambeth publican - it's all the same to-day !
Each of 'em doing his country's work
(and who's to look after the girl?)
Pass the hat for your credit's sake, J1 and pay - pay - pay ! 

There are families by thousands, far too proud to beg or speak,
And they'll put their sticks and bedding up the spout,
And they'll live on half o' nothing, paid 'em punctual once a week,
'Cause the man that earns the wage is ordered out.
He's an absent-minded beggar, but he heard his country call,
And his reg'rnent didn't need to send to find him!
He chucked his job and joined it - so the job before us all
Is to help the home that Tommy's left behind him !
Duke's job - cook's job - gardener, baronet, groom.
Mews or palace or paper-shop, there's someone gone away!
Each of 'em doing his country's work
(and who's to look after the room?)
Pass the hat for your credit's sake, and pay - pay - pay ! 

Let us manage so as, later, we can look him in the face,
And tell him - what he'd very much prefer
That, while he saved the Empire, his employer saved his place,
And his mates (that's you and me) looked out for her.
He's an absent-minded beggar and he may forget it all,
But we do not want his kiddies to remind him
That we sent 'em to the workhouse while their daddy hammered Paul,
So we'll help the homes that Tommy left behind him !
Cook's home - Duke's home - home of a millionaire,
(Fifty thousand horse and foot going to Table Bay !)
Each of 'em doing his country's work
(and what have you got to spare?)
Pass the hat for your credit's sake, and pay - pay - pay ! 

On 16 October 1899 Rudyard Kipling penned these verses, which burst upon the British nation through the medium of the press, whipping up a remarkable degree of patriotic fervour. His gentleman in khaki (spelled 'kharki' in the original poem) became a symbol of the ordinary man caught up in the Anglo-Boer War, the unknown British soldier ancestor that so many of us are now trying to find.

Rosemary Dixon-Smith. 

http://www.genealogyworld.net/boer/kipling.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 May 2012)

I'll happily volunteer to be part of or the Canadian contingent in SA ...  :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (30 May 2012)

Always preferred this one 



> In prison cell I sadly sit,
> A dammed crestfallen chappie,
> And own to you I feel a bit--
> A little bit—unhappy.
> ...


----------

